# connecting the key ignition to the 12v contactor.



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

On my Golf the vacuum pump runs straight from a wire which comes from the back of the ignition switch. Use a multimeter to find which one. If you're in any way unsure of whether the wire is capable of carrying the current then I would advise using a simple 12V relay to switch the vacuum pump in and use the feed from the ignition to switch the relay.

Same with the controller but if you need to pre-charger then you'll need to think about contactors?

Hope this helps,

Adam


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

On my rx8 - I found a relay that comes on with the ignition, spliced the control wire and run my own relay direct from the battery. For me it was more convenient as the fuse and relay box are right next to my added 12v systems.

I suggest using a multimeter or continuity tester to test different wires while a helper turns the ignition on and off.


----------

